# I was told he's a purebred Arab, but I'm not so sure.



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I bought Imagine about 8 months ago thinking he was an Arab mix. I called his previous owners a few months after I got him asking if he had papers because I was curious as to what he is mixed with and they told me he is an unregistered purebred Egyptian Arabian, and that they have friends who breed purebred Arabs and they sometimes end up looking like QHs. Imagine has the high tail carriage, but his gaits are really smooth and dressage like when I can get his head down and using his hindquarters more. He's 14'1 and 13 years old. I think his head looks Arab-like from the front, but not at all from the side. He's very athletic as well and absolutely bomb proof; I trained him to jump after I got him (he was a western horse before) and he'll jump anything I put in his way. I'm just curious as to if anyone else thinks he's a purebred or if he looks like he's mixed with a certain breed


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks purebred to me. But without papers and knowing his exact history, i guess theres no way to be absolutely certain. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I dunno, he looks a lot like an arab to me.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I definitely just see a pure Arab. Maybe a hint of something else but he's definitely got alot if not all Arab in him. IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not hard for me to believe that he's a purebred Arab.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks pure the arab i used to ride was a stocky boy and his sister looked a lot like your guy there although she had a way bigger head with zero type-yness. Our arabs were more built to last than looks so non of them were typey except for one mare. Not at all hard to believe he is full.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm betting all Arab. Just the way they are supposed to look instead of the hideously lightly built ones you see all over the place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

He looks Arab to me. There are lots of mostly Arab crosses that look purebred also. But whatever you will probably never know except he looks like a very nice horse and you are enjoying him. And that's wonderful for both of you!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your input! We are very much enjoying each other, he's amazing =] I've just heard from people that he looks Arab, but not like a purebred so I was just curious what other people possibly thought.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

He looks like he has a fair bit of Arab in him but I doubt he's pure simply because he's not registered. Who breeds purebreds and doesn't register them?


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> He looks like he has a fair bit of Arab in him but I doubt he's pure simply because he's not registered. Who breeds purebreds and doesn't register them?


That's exactly what I thought, too! But I guess his previous owners bought him from the woman who broke him.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Can you track back to who sold him to the people you bought him from? If you really want to, you could try to get all the way back to the breeding barn and then you could register him if he meets criteria.

I don't think he's pure Arabian; he's at least 1/4 unicorn!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Can you track back to who sold him to the people you bought him from? If you really want to, you could try to get all the way back to the breeding barn and then you could register him if he meets criteria.
> 
> I don't think he's pure Arabian; he's at least 1/4 unicorn!


I was actually thinking about doing that! I'm still in contact with his previous owners, who I know are still in contact with the woman who broke him.
Haha, for some reason I do think he might be an Arab/Unicorn mix, as well ;]


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I vote for purebred. Not all Arabs have the dished face and the swan neck. 
As for not purebred because not registered....you'll be surprised how many breeders don't bother registering colts especially, if they don't live up to expectations. 
I'd try to research, and if its only for knowing his parents, or breeder. Then you can think about registering him, provided his parents were.

He looks like a sweetie


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I vote for purebred. Not all Arabs have the dished face and the swan neck.
> As for not purebred because not registered....you'll be surprised how many breeders don't bother registering colts especially, if they don't live up to expectations.
> I'd try to research, and if its only for knowing his parents, or breeder. Then you can think about registering him, provided his parents were.
> 
> He looks like a sweetie


Thank you! That's a great help =] I don't know much about Arabs, I've only had him for about 7 or 8 months now. I ride hunters, so I used to ride the big TBs but when I was shopping for my own horse, I wanted something that fit me better (I'm 21 and 5'0" and weigh 110 lbs, haha).

And thank you, he is a huge sweetie; I love him to pieces =]


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Before you embark on the task of possibly trying to get papers it would be good to check with the registry as to proceedures and costs. This may be no small project or a cheap one.
Best wishes...


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

He looks all Arab to me as well, and may have some Egyptian in him. LOTS of reasons not to register a purebred, the biggest being if they're geldings and not halter show quality, it's an expense that doesn't really add value.

The Arabian breeder I worked with not only didn't register the less than top quality colts destined to be geldings, they gave a lot of them away, and that's when the market was much better than it is now.

I'm sure you'd love to know his pedigree, but other than that, unless you planned to show him on the Arabian show circuit, would papers really matter?

He looks like a delightful, useful, all around good guy - I wouldn't care if he was 1/4 Bashkir Curly! Hope you have many years of enjoyment with him.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> He looks like he has a fair bit of Arab in him but I doubt he's pure simply because he's not registered. Who breeds purebreds and doesn't register them?


A LOT of breeders don't register their 'culls'. They give them away or send them to auction without papers. I know one here in OK who does this every year with 30 or more, she just keeps the ones she thinks will bring her another National Championship and dumps the rest. The horse is free, papers $1000 or more if you can ever get her to sign them. It's a despicable practice and very widespread in the industry.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JustImagine said:


> Thank you! That's a great help =] I don't know much about Arabs, I've only had him for about 7 or 8 months now. I ride hunters, so I used to ride the big TBs but when I was shopping for my own horse, I wanted something that fit me better (I'm 21 and 5'0" and weigh 110 lbs, haha).
> 
> And thank you, he is a huge sweetie; I love him to pieces =]


He's probably the best horse you'll ever own! :lol: My first Arab was a lovely little grey mare and she got me totally hooked. Can't imagine not having an Arab for my personal horse. 

I vote pure, he's got that older Arab type all over him. The breeders were probably going for the more modern look and decided he'd be a gelding, so didn't reg him. Registering him at this late date will cost you a bundle, I wouldn't bother. I'd contact everyone who can give you his breeding info, it would be nice to know his pedigree.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

maura said:


> He looks all Arab to me as well, and may have some Egyptian in him. LOTS of reasons not to register a purebred, the biggest being if they're geldings and not halter show quality, it's an expense that doesn't really add value.
> 
> The Arabian breeder I worked with not only didn't register the less than top quality colts destined to be geldings, they gave a lot of them away, and that's when the market was much better than it is now.
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't know that.

And that's very true; I really could care less about his papers, I'm just curious =]


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Just checked, provided his parents are registered and his breeder would sign the paperwork, it will cost you 375$


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Just checked, provided his parents are registered and his breeder would sign the paperwork, it will cost you 375$


Oh my gosh! Definitely not getting him registered, haha. I'm merely curious; just once of those things that would be nice to know =] I don't even know when he was born or anything, just his approximate age.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Eolith said:


> It's not hard for me to believe that he's a purebred Arab.


I agree. I see absolutely no phenotypic evidence of any other breed.

DA, tons of people breed registered stock and don't get their production registered for any number of reasons...a lack of papers is no indicator of whether a horse, dog, or anything else is "purebred" or not...


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> He's probably the best horse you'll ever own! :lol: My first Arab was a lovely little grey mare and she got me totally hooked. Can't imagine not having an Arab for my personal horse.
> 
> I vote pure, he's got that older Arab type all over him. The breeders were probably going for the more modern look and decided he'd be a gelding, so didn't reg him. Registering him at this late date will cost you a bundle, I wouldn't bother. I'd contact everyone who can give you his breeding info, it would be nice to know his pedigree.


Aww, that's how I am! Right before I got him last winter, I started riding this little anglo-arab mare at my barn and I just fell in LOVE with her. She died a few months later from stomach cancer, though =[
I went back to riding the TBs and decided I wanted a pony. My mom actually found Imagine for me listed on Craigslist, and I fell in love with him from the moment I saw him =]
It would be very nice to know his pedigree, but it's not a huge deal =]


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

JustImagine said:


> Oh my gosh! Definitely not getting him registered, haha. I'm merely curious; just once of those things that would be nice to know =] I don't even know when he was born or anything, just his approximate age.


I'd still do the research, tho. It's interesting, to me at least, to know about ancestors, what they did, how they looked etc. Especially with Arabs there is sooo much info out there, and pictures;-)


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I'd still do the research, tho. It's interesting, to me at least, to know about ancestors, what they did, how they looked etc. Especially with Arabs there is sooo much info out there, and pictures;-)


Ohh yes! I would love to see baby pictures, haha =]


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess if the progeny came out particularly awful you wouldn't want a paper trail. But if the horse would make a good riding horse wouldn't you be able to justify a higher price with papers?

(The OPs horse is a super cute fella!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I guess if the progeny came out particularly awful you wouldn't want a paper trail. But if the horse would make a good riding horse wouldn't you be able to justify a higher price with papers?
> 
> (The OPs horse is a super cute fella!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The woman who broke him used him for a lesson horse for around 6-8 years before his previous owners (who I bought him from) bought him. I can only guess she had some issues with him as she used a Tom Thumb bit that he absolutely hated, so he would jam his head in the air to get away from it, so they tied his head down. His previous owners put a nice bit in his mouth, which I still use, but he was still afraid of the bit and wouldn't accept it; I finally have him accepting the bit right now.
He also has a pretty steep club foot on his RF. It doesn't make him lame at all, but he does carry it a little differently and is stubborn sometimes about picking up his right lead canter.
I bought him for $900.
I'm guessing they probably didn't register him because they didn't think he was good enough to registered =/
He's an absolutely amazing little guy, though, just misunderstood in the past =]


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I bet he is
And it's amazing how they thrive once they come to the right person.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty boy. Definitely looks purebred to me, as well. I have a purebred gelding who has a fairly straight profile, too.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I bet he is
> And it's amazing how they thrive once they come to the right person.


Aww, thank you =] He's definitely my soulmate horse.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Papers coulda been lost or someone didn't care and said he's not registered. 
People like to switch horses papers too. Maybe someone wanted to sell another less nice looking one and to up the price used his papers to say he's registered. 

Never know


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote possible that he's pure Arab, though I'm not convinced about the Egyptian part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

not all purebreds are registered. There could have been lost papers, or the cost was to much at the time. We have a quarter mare, very very well bred, trainer killed her dam, so we could not get the mane hairs as required , so she did not get her papers. But she is cow bred to the max.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He looks Arabian to me. I board at an Arabian ranch - not all look exactly alike! As for registering - my horse is a QH. His sire is a grand champion halter horse. Dam is registered. The mare's owner paid a stud fee. NEVER REGISTERED the colt. Go figure. I have Biscuit's breeder's certificate. The breeder verified to me in person after seeing Biscuit ("yep, he's one of our babies...look at that head and hip") and signed a certificate for me to register him. It would cost too much. I think that is why they didn't register Biscuit - he was cryptorchid and had a slight roach back so he wouldn't have made it as a halter horse. The instant I saw Biscuit's sire I knew he was one of their babies...he had the same worried look on his face! ahahahahahah

So I have a full blooded QH with no papers. 

Your horse is lovely!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

QOS said:


> He looks Arabian to me. I board at an Arabian ranch - not all look exactly alike! As for registering - my horse is a QH. His sire is a grand champion halter horse. Dam is registered. The mare's owner paid a stud fee. NEVER REGISTERED the colt. Go figure. I have Biscuit's breeder's certificate. The breeder verified to me in person after seeing Biscuit ("yep, he's one of our babies...look at that head and hip") and signed a certificate for me to register him. It would cost too much. I think that is why they didn't register Biscuit - he was cryptorchid and had a slight roach back so he wouldn't have made it as a halter horse. The instant I saw Biscuit's sire I knew he was one of their babies...he had the same worried look on his face! ahahahahahah
> 
> So I have a full blooded QH with no papers.
> 
> Your horse is lovely!


That would make perfect sense as to why Imagine was never registered then =] And thank you! Biscuit is a cutie, I love his coloring.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks!!! Biscuit is a cutie patootie and such a sweet boy. He wasn't very well taken care of when I got him...he is in hog heaven at the ranch. Every now and then he channels a way back Arabian ancestor and gallops around the pasture, tail flagging, high knee action and snorting to beat the band. He is so funny.

By the way, the Arabians there are all straight Egyptian bred. There are several of them that have the clubfoot, high heel. The owner showed her horses extensively years ago and some of them are elderly now but still have that Arabian spirit that is so endearing. The stable manager is my riding buddy and she has a darling Arabian mare that is just fabulous. If I got another horse it just might be an Arabian!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

QOS said:


> Thanks!!! Biscuit is a cutie patootie and such a sweet boy. He wasn't very well taken care of when I got him...he is in hog heaven at the ranch. Every now and then he channels a way back Arabian ancestor and gallops around the pasture, tail flagging, high knee action and snorting to beat the band. He is so funny.
> 
> By the way, the Arabians there are all straight Egyptian bred. There are several of them that have the clubfoot, high heel. The owner showed her horses extensively years ago and some of them are elderly now but still have that Arabian spirit that is so endearing. The stable manager is my riding buddy and she has a darling Arabian mare that is just fabulous. If I got another horse it just might be an Arabian!


Haha, aww, Biscuit sounds like he is getting some lovin' =] I don't know how anyone couldn't love on a horse that cute!

My baby has the club foot, too; I was originally looking for a fully trained horse in WTC that I could train to jump, but when my ferrier heard about the club foot he said he might not be able to jump. I loved him so much, I bought him anyways; and my ferrier took one look at his clubfoot and said he'd be fine to jump =] I'm hooked on Arabs, they have quite the personality, haha. Everyone at the barn where I board him says he's more like a person than a horse =]


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

he looks like an arabian, but who cares! hes freakin' gorgous!!!! i love your face in the first pic. and the second, its hillarious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

shandasue said:


> he looks like an arabian, but who cares! hes freakin' gorgous!!!! i love your face in the first pic. and the second, its hillarious!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aww, thank you! =D
Hahaha, I laugh about that 2nd pic a lot. The photographer was one of my friends and told me to look straight at the lens over the jump; so I did, Imagine overjumped it, and I have a total look of "Oh s**t" on my face, haha.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/120260d1354464779-i-told-hes-purebred-arab-but-unicorn3.jpg

In this picture, he looks like half Arabian, half unicorn. In the other pictures, he looks pure Arabian. He may be part angel.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

He looks purebred to me!! Cute too.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Celeste said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/120260d1354464779-i-told-hes-purebred-arab-but-unicorn3.jpg
> 
> In this picture, he looks like half Arabian, half unicorn. In the other pictures, he looks pure Arabian. He may be part angel.


Haha! That part about the unicorn made me smile, thank you =]
I think he might be part angel, too <3


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Even if you don't want to register him, it would be neat to track down the breeder to find out his breeding. I'm one of those pedigree nuts that researches my horses' lines to death :lol:


----------



## gaited rider (Dec 4, 2012)

That is one fine looking horse you have there.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't worry that he's not purebred because he doesn't have an exaggerated dish. This is Casper. He's a registered purebred, and has a fairly straight profile. That old man in the background is also a registered purebred. :wink:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Casper galopped off in the desert, I think;-)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Naw, he reappeared! LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I vote for purebred as well. My friend just rehomed a registered purebred arab mare she was given by our BO (long story) and Nell could have been twins with your boy. If memory serves, she was pure Egyptian as well.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I wouldn't worry that he's not purebred because he doesn't have an exaggerated dish. This is Casper. He's a registered purebred, and has a fairly straight profile. That old man in the background is also a registered purebred. :wink:


Omg, Casper is too cute! =]
And thank you; it's nice to know this much more about my baby.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

He looks purebred to me. Not everyone registers them if they feel they don't meet what they're breeding for, and not all are ultra typey.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

maura said:


> - I wouldn't care if he was 1/4 Bashkir Curly! Hope you have many years of enjoyment with him.


Now that would too darn cute - a curly-haired arabian unicorn!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Without papers it is impossible to be certain, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if he were a purebred, especially Egyptian. Is there anyway you can get an idea who his dam and sire might be, just verbally?


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> Without papers it is impossible to be certain, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if he were a purebred, especially Egyptian. Is there anyway you can get an idea who his dam and sire might be, just verbally?


I can talk to his previous owners; I know they're still in contact with the woman who broke him, so maybe she might be able to tell me =] I would lovelovelove to know!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

If you can do that, you might be able to figure it out, at least to your satisfaction, even if he is not registered.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He sure is handsome! Although, I must say, he does seem more Polish then Egyptian to me. Hard to say without papers. 
Looks like you two are quite the team.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Captain Evil said:


> If you can do that, you might be able to figure it out, at least to your satisfaction, even if he is not registered.


Yes, that's true. I could care less if he's not purebred, it's just one of those things where you want to know everything about your horse, haha =]


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> He sure is handsome! Although, I must say, he does seem more Polish then Egyptian to me. Hard to say without papers.
> Looks like you two are quite the team.


Aww, thank you! =] He's such a good boy.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Just imagine that horse is an Arabian. I would almost bet the farm on it. and my family has owned this place almost 160 years. so I am pretty certain.
When arabians are bred just to have an "exotic" typey head they tend to lose the versatility they are famous for.
I have an arabian mare here that is pure and looks like one of the foundation morgans. she has a very straight profile.
Just have fun and enjoy him. Shalom


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

I also have an Egyptian He looks purebred to me, but without papers, it's impossible to tell for sure. Ask the person you bought him from if he can be registered. If they breed Arabs, his parents should be registered, and if he can be, there's your answer.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Just imagine that horse is an Arabian. I would almost bet the farm on it. and my family has owned this place almost 160 years. so I am pretty certain.
> When arabians are bred just to have an "exotic" typey head they tend to lose the versatility they are famous for.
> I have an arabian mare here that is pure and looks like one of the foundation morgans. she has a very straight profile.
> Just have fun and enjoy him. Shalom


Thank you! =] I am very much enjoying him.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> Just imagine that horse is an Arabian. I would almost bet the farm on it. and my family has owned this place almost 160 years. so I am pretty certain.
> When arabians are bred just to have an "exotic" typey head they tend to lose the versatility they are famous for.
> I have an arabian mare here that is pure and looks like one of the foundation morgans. she has a very straight profile.
> Just have fun and enjoy him. Shalom


Agreed db. Seems people have forgotten what the ancestral Arabians really looked like..AND what they can do in their unaltered form.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

thanks Druydess.. What horse is in your avatar? looks very nice from what I can see. Shalom


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> thanks Druydess.. What horse is in your avatar? looks very nice from what I can see. Shalom


That is the question. I have been wanting to know for days. Come on Dru.......


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Celeste she is afraid we might come and "assume" ownership of said equine therefore her silence.
we will prevail though. Shalom


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

dbarabians said:


> thanks Druydess.. What horse is in your avatar? looks very nice from what I can see. Shalom


Sorry-- just saw this..

Thank so much db! Yes-- one I never thought I'd ever be able to own..

The avatar is my upcoming announcement...

Double El Shaklan, Om El, Simeon Shai, Sanadik El Shaklan, Bey Shah, Nariadni, Maestro, Desperado..

Stay tuned..:wink:


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Celeste said:


> That is the question. I have been wanting to know for days. Come on Dru.......



Ok-- ok-- hang on.. I'll make a very un-official announcement..



dbarabians said:


> Celeste she is afraid we might come and "assume" ownership of said equine therefore her silence.
> we will prevail though. Shalom


You're too funny db..

It's not so much the ownership as the tying in of several events-- but I'll give you a good portion of it.. :wink:

Let me go find a few pics.. check my thread-- don't want to highjack someone else's..


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely Arab love his color


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I say Arab too. And you both are so cute together!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

JustImagine said:


> Thank you everyone for your input! We are very much enjoying each other, he's amazing =] I've just heard from people that he looks Arab, but not like a purebred so I was just curious what other people possibly thought.


He looks like he could certainly bee purebred Arabian. There are small breeders who sometimes don't register either because of finances, or whatever - and even "backyard" breeders may not register.

Not all Arabs are "typey" with the dished face and narrow, curved neck. Here's my mare (not the best picture of her), but she doesn't look very Arab here:


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Aww, thank you everyone =]


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Great pics, BTW. I can see you aren't too happy with him, or anything!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Arab Mama said:


> Great pics, BTW. I can see you aren't too happy with him, or anything!


Haha, thanks ;] He's the best. I haven't been able to ride him for the past month because I've had a concussion, and now he's lame (abcess in his foot) and some people are surprised that I go see him every day. I just really don't care if I can ride sometimes; he's my baby and I love spending time with him =]


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I just love hearing that. It is so nice to know other people who really love their horses and enjoy just spending time with them even if they don't ride. Sometimes I just like hanging out with them and loving them. My Arabs are all on the small side so I love putting my arm over their backs and resting my head against their side. It is our bonding time and they love it as much as I do. Problem is, there is a little jealousy from time to time so I'll get "hollered" at for spending too much time with any one horse!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I have only one to do that with, and he'll make sure I won't forget to scratch his butt....backing carefully towards me.....and now this big red QH head is coming in between us....who says quarters can't catch on...;-)


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I've just never had such a bond with a horse like the one I have with him. I just like setting him loose in the barn and watching what he does, too; he's so curious. Yesterday he stuck his whole head in an empty grain and pick and licked it for 5 minutes, haha. He's just such a character.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I would consider getting his breeding information. If for no other reason than pure curiosity. It may explain some if his behaviors, give an idea if different things he may enjoy going, and give you a heads up for any potential health issues. I love looking at my boy's pedigree - where his ancestors have been and what they have accomplished.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I love how the rider in this picture looks fairly worried/shocked and the horse is like "Oh, calm down, I've got this!" with a lazy/calm expression. =D
I have no idea what he is other than very pretty!
http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/120254d1354464561-i-told-hes-purebred-arab-but-imagine16.jpg


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

^that
I recently, finally, got the Western Horseman book "Arabian Legends". 12 of the 24 horses featured are in my Patino's pedigree, and a bunch more mentioned, either as offspring or ancestors of the featured one's. Pretty neat;-). And quite impressive to read what they have accomplished, back in the day when a halter horse was shown under saddle also.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha! I bought that same book a few months ago! I loved it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

It is really fun to look back and see your horse's ancestors. 

The love of my baby sister's life was a little 1/2 Arab mare, Neysara ("Jessa"). I think my sister was twelve when she got her. She spent days researching the Arabian side of Jessa's pedigree, and wrote it out in microscopic script, made a little velvet bag, and hung it around the mare's neck, Bedouin style. 

When the Jessa was 34 and on her last legs, I bought a hand-made sterling silver necklace with a white stone in it which was the same size and shape as the mare's tiny star. My sister hung that around the mares neck for the final 2 weeks of Jessa's life, just as she had done with her pedigree twenty years before. So even though we never actually did anything with her pedigree (other than bred her once to the Arabian stallion, Trinask), it was really fun to have that knowledge: it added a lot to the fun of owning her.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It is so interesting, so much history involved. And when you look at the pictured you easily see which traits come from what side of the pedigree.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

secuono said:


> I love how the rider in this picture looks fairly worried/shocked and the horse is like "Oh, calm down, I've got this!" with a lazy/calm expression. =D
> I have no idea what he is other than very pretty!
> http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/120254d1354464561-i-told-hes-purebred-arab-but-imagine16.jpg


Bahahaha, not gonna lie, I was slightly concerned at the distance he took ;]


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Arab Mama said:


> I just love hearing that. It is so nice to know other people who really love their horses and enjoy just spending time with them even if they don't ride. Sometimes I just like hanging out with them and loving them. My Arabs are all on the small side so I love putting my arm over their backs and resting my head against their side. It is our bonding time and they love it as much as I do. Problem is, there is a little jealousy from time to time so I'll get "hollered" at for spending too much time with any one horse!



I am so with you Arab Mama..

I had the best time 2 nights ago, in the cool darkness, with my Solei, Chevelle, and Rowan, all snorfling my neck, just standing together doing absolutely nothing but enjoying each others' company. The universe can't beat that.

Imagine, keep spending time with them, they'll remember, and time on the ground establishes trust and partnership, even if you think you're doing "nothing."


----------



## KMR2127 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone deff looks all arab to me!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Druydess said:


> I am so with you Arab Mama..
> 
> I had the best time 2 nights ago, in the cool darkness, with my Solei, Chevelle, and Rowan, all snorfling my neck, just standing together doing absolutely nothing but enjoying each others' company. The universe can't beat that.
> 
> Imagine, keep spending time with them, they'll remember, and time on the ground establishes trust and partnership, even if you think you're doing "nothing."


I have a riding student that is learning the valuable lesson that every interaction she has with her horse is training. She has a strong willed Haflinger and she thinks it is so amazing that it is easier to get him to listen to her when she rides if she starts out with a few minutes of groundwork first.

Horses are intelligent creatures.


----------



## barrelracer111 (Jan 1, 2013)

purebreed arabian


----------

